# Grizzly Kills backpacker in Denali



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08 ... -park?lite

Rangers discover body after day hikers report finding a pack and bloody clothes Friday afternoon along the Toklat River. The body is believed to have been dead for about three days and the remains were not recovered until today as it was getting dark and there are as many as 12 bears in the area.

The following link is a better acount of the story:
http://www.adn.com/2012/08/25/2599545/h ... ar-in.html


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

The recovery of the hiker's remains continues this afternoon. A large boar who was on the kill site was killed, and there is good reason to believe this is the bear that killed the hiker. A necropsy will occur. The bear was shot from a helicopter by an Alaska State Trooper who was assisting the NPS. The initial investigation last night and this afternoon leaves us believing that the hiker did not have bear spray and did not have a firearm. There is evidence that he spend 8 minutes or more taking pictures of the bear prior to the attack from a distance of perhaps 50 yards. Park regulations require and our pre-trip briefings emphasize that backcountry users to back away from bears that are less than 1/4 mile away.

Updated news releases will be posted on the park web site, www.nps.gov/dena and I'll be putting links to them in the Resource Management section of this forum.

John Quinley
NPS Public Affairs


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

terrible way to go out


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

The rules are there for a reason.
He ignored them, and paid for it.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Man identified: 
49-year-old San Diego, Calif., resident Richard White

Read more here: http://www.adn.com/2012/08/25/2599545/h ... rylink=cpy


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I came across a big grizzly while hiking out after 3 weeks on Denali. He was on the trail and we didn't see him until we were about 50 yards from him. He stood up on his hind legs to check us out, and I got really worried. We backed up and walked way around. Amazing animals, but not one I want to get any closer to.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't imagine the terror of that unfortunate situation, especially with what looks like no line of defense. Whether he broke the rules or not, I wouldn't wish that upon anybody. I feel horrible for his family.

Good lesson for us all. Be prepared, and pay attention to what the experts recommend.


----------

